
AMD’s Vision: The chip race is finally over - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/05/12/amds-vision-the-chip-race-is-finally-over/
======
dman
The race isnt over, only the metrics changed a) Battery life. b) Number of
cores c) Can it run 1080p videos in Adobe Flash.

